# rute selber bauen



## kintaro (9. Februar 2006)

hallo
kann mir jemand sagen wie teuer es etwa ist sich eine rute bauen zu lassen?
ist es möglich als anfänger sowas selber zu machen was braucht man für werkzeug...?
danke schonmal #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

@kintaro
Habe mal bei CMW einen Preisvergleich gemacht. Rutenblank 80 € fertige Standartrute 280 €. Macht eine Differenz von 200 €, wovon man noch die Kosten für Griffmaterial, Rollenhalter, Rutenringe sowie Wickelgarn und Bindelack abziehen muß, so das ein Montagepreis von ca. 120 € übrig bleibt.
Ist halt keine kostenkünstige Alternative zur Rute von der Stange. Dafür aber individuell  :l 
Auch wenn man sich die Rute selber baut, liegt man im Allgemeinen über den Preis eine Fertigrute aus dem Katalog.
Als Rutenbauneuling sollte man erstmal mit kleinen Arbeiten, wie das Anbringen einer Einhängeöse, das Auswechseln eines Ringes oder Änderung des Rutengriffes anfangen.
Dafür benötigst Du an Werkzeug eine kleine Schere, ein Cuttermesser, als Wickelauflage zwei Eierkartons und als Fadenspanner ein Telefonbuch.
Benutze mal die Suchfunktion hier im Board, wurde schon eine Menge darüber geschrieben.


----------



## kintaro (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

danke hast mir sehr geholfen


----------



## DinkDiver (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

Bist du auch anglerisch eher ein Neuling oder nur in sachen Rutenbau?


----------



## fishmanschorsch (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

Du kannst auch mal hier:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/mai05_rutenbau.htm

gucken #6


----------



## DinkDiver (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

Naja da du jetzt schon offline bist. Also als Neuling in Sachen Angeln würd ich dir auf keinen Fall empfehlen Ruten selber zu bauen. Man sollte schon ein paar jahre Angelerfahrung haben um sich ne Rute selber zu bauen. Dann hat man nämlich oft das Bedürfniss sich was gutes zu gönnen oder etwas genau nach seinen Vorstellungen zu bauen. Dann macht Rutenbauen schon sinn. Aber billiger kommst du eher selten weg insbesondere weil du ja auch ein hochwertiges Gerät herstellen willst.


----------



## DanyS73 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

Naja zum Thema Rutenbau kann ich nur folgendes sagen. Üben kannst Du gut wenn Du dir eine abgeknickte Spitze nimmst und daraus zum Bleistift eine Eisangel baust. Auf diese art und Weise habe ich mir letztens eine Eisangel und eine Teleskopeisangel gebastelt die auch noch hält. Ok die Teleskopeisangel hat auch noch den effekt, dass alle Lachen wenn Du das kleine Ding auf 50cm vor dem Eisloch ausfährst. Aber wenn dann noch was beist verstummt das lachen der anderen.

Nur Mut, es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*



			
				DanyS73 schrieb:
			
		

> ....alle Lachen wenn Du das kleine Ding auf 50cm vor dem Eisloch ausfährst.......



so geht es aber nicht Herr Minirockverweigerer!    Tatütata

@kintaro= sorry, gehört nicht dazu,  mußte aber sein:m


----------



## kintaro (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

danke an alle!


----------



## DanyS73 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*



			
				fishmanschorsch schrieb:
			
		

> so geht es aber nicht Herr Minirockverweigerer!    Tatütata
> 
> @kintaro= sorry, gehört nicht dazu,  mußte aber sein:m



gut das das nicht gewertet wird :g


----------



## Aitor (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

Hmmm ich hab meine erste rute nach 6 jahren praxis erfahrung gebaut und trotzdem am anfang ne menge fehler gemacht. aber so ist das halt, meist zahlt man lehrgeld...mein tipp: kauf dir ein buch übers rutenbauen und benutz um himmels willen einen hochwertigen zwei komponentenlack, sonst kannst du nach einem halben jahr alles nochmal machen....ich rede da leider aus erfahrung.


----------



## Dani_CH (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

nach fast 30 Angeljahren hab auch ich mich für den Selbstbau entschieden. Als Feinmechaniker/ Ingenieur- mit gutem Maschinenpark zuhause- wars trotzdem keine leichte Aufgabe.

Ich würde eher davon abraten aus zwei Gründen:

1. Billiger kommts auf keinen Fall- auch wenn Du Deine Arbeitszeit nicht verrechnest (sofern Du vernünftige Ware verbaust)

2. Du solltest handwerklich wirklich was draufhaben, was das verarbeiten von Carbon-Materialien/ Kunststoff im Allgemeinen, Klebe- und Wickeltechnik angeht- sonst wirst Du Dich mit dem Endprodukt nicht ans Fischwasser trauen.

Im Zweifelsfalle- eher davon abzuraten- ansonsten- halt Dich an die sehr gute Anleitung von Fischmannsdorsch- und besorg Dir eventuell noch zusätzliche Literatur- oder sei Dir nicht zu schade, Hilfe bei Fachleuten zu suchen.

Egal- ich wünsch Dir beim bauen viel Erfolg- und falls Du es sein lässt- in 20-30 Jahren- ist auch noch Zeit dazu.

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Schaumburg (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

weiß jemand wo man Rutenbausätze herbekommt?
habe solche noch nie in irgenteinen Angelladen gesehen

Schaumburg


----------



## DinkDiver (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

Bei CMW gibts bausätze www.cmw-angeln.de


----------



## DanyS73 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*



			
				DinkDiver schrieb:
			
		

> Bei CMW gibts bausätze www.cmw-angeln.de



WoW die Seite ist ja genial! Besten Danke für den TIP!!!
#6


----------



## DinkDiver (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

Bidde Bidde keine Ursache


----------



## Zpoll (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

Wo ihr schonma dabei seit, gibts auch Schnur Clips zum dranbinden?
Wenn ja wo?


----------



## DinkDiver (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

meinst du mit schnurclips solche wo man die schnur beim angeln einklemmen kann wo sie der Fisch rauszieht und dann frei abziehen kann? wann ja dann wüsst ich nicht das es so was zu kaufen gibt. Viele behelfen sich indem sie mit Tesa ein streichholz auf den blank kleben oder ähnliches.


----------



## Zpoll (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

Genau das mein ich, Tesa uns Streichholz sehn aber nich so schoen aus


----------



## DinkDiver (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

naja du könntest z.B. eine Stecknadel mit einem edlen Kopf an die Rute binden, eventuell noch n bissl anschleifen und zurechtbiegen dann würd des scho nach was ausschaun denk ich.


----------



## Zpoll (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

Normal is das doch so schwarzer Kunststoff oder?


----------



## DinkDiver (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

hm #c frag halt mal bei cmw nach vll ham die so was, sonst heißt es halt selbst ist der mann und selber was basteln. :m


----------



## Zpoll (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

Hmm selber machen sieht glaubi doof aus


----------



## Aitor (1. März 2006)

*AW: rute selber bauen*

der tipp mit der stecknadel als schnurklipp ist gut, allerdings musst du wirklich drauf achten, das der kopf von sehr sehr guter qualität ist. alternativ kann mans auch mit ner spannklemme von nem bilderrahmen versuchen.


----------

